# Forza 4 Picture Thread



## Turkleton

Haven't seen one so thought why not,










Post up your own


----------



## Maggi200

Looking forward to getting a 133 on this  expect my pics up later!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Can you actually drive that road? Also can you still get a R33 on this game?


----------



## Maggi200

Dunno and yep. V spec r33 included. Standard r32 and r34 included as well as a v spec r34 i think i read. Hard to know a lot of it, these games always seem to have the same cars over and over and over again!


----------



## pee

This game is brilliant its going to keep me busy for a long time. I like knocking down the bowling pins on the top gear test track


----------



## Poke13

Got to finish Forza 3 before I get this :-( 1 more achievement to get Gold on every race! 44% done and apparently it can take upto 160 hours to finish!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hmm just borrowed Forza 4 For the day of a mate until i buy it tonight, But tbh i think the game is very poor pretty much same cars as forza 3, No porsche either no vxr nurburgring or focus RS500 very disapointed tbh. Do i go and buy my own copy or not ?


----------



## John74

Forgot how you get pictures from your " My Forza " area to post on here.

Ignore that i worked it out lol


----------



## John74

Will do better pictures now i remember how to upload them.


----------



## Dannbodge

Here are some of mine.
I was limited to no movement on a few due to using a steering wheel.
The others are so I get teh achievement


----------



## nogrille

I'm a complete XBOX newbie - how on earth do you get screenshots like that?


----------



## Dannbodge

nogrille said:


> I'm a complete XBOX newbie - how on earth do you get screenshots like that?


You can use the photo mode on your garage screen or during a replay you can pause it and take a photo. It's a bit like normal photography, trying to get a good picture.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Turkleton

Dannbodge said:


> You can use the photo mode on your garage screen or during a replay you can pause it and take a photo. It's a bit like normal photography, trying to get a good picture.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


OHaiDur DannBodge


----------



## Dannbodge

Turkleton said:


> OHaiDur DannBodge


Huh. Me no understand

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Maggi200




----------



## scoobymad

blue civic is me 









The cossie spitting a flame


----------



## Elliott19864

A flame? Looks like a laser!

Sorry but these pictures arent a touch on GT5! And no thats not Playstation or GT5 snobbery, I rarely play the game, just my two pence.


----------



## scoobymad

CupraElliott said:


> A flame? Looks like a laser!
> 
> Sorry but these pictures arent a touch on GT5! And no thats not Playstation or GT5 snobbery, I rarely play the game, just my two pence.


havnt you seen the aperture?the background is blurred therefore the flame is along with it,it's not photoshop,what do you expect from a game :lol:

GT5 sucks :wave::tumbleweed:


----------



## Dannbodge

CupraElliott said:


> A flame? Looks like a laser!
> 
> Sorry but these pictures arent a touch on GT5! And no thats not Playstation or GT5 snobbery, I rarely play the game, just my two pence.


Honestly the detail isn't as "deep" as in gt5. Imo gt5 is much better for photomode and premium models.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## scoobymad

Who cares anyway,it's only a game!!


----------



## Deano

gt5 should be slightly better visually seeing as it took 25 years to come out. :lol:


----------



## John74

Bit of tonights race action









And no this didn't end well


----------



## scoobymad




----------



## John74

The old amreican muscle cars are fun to race 









BTCC test car , just seeing if old rules we had before still work


----------



## Maggi200

My fav so far


----------



## EddieB

Will defo be buying this like - I bought Forza 3 and played non stop and I'm not a gamer of any description. Since I've moved in with wor lass so no doubt Forza 4 will end up in some sort of dispute.


----------



## Chris CPT

These pics are stunning. Unbelievable graphics! Almost real now eh. :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200

Yeah I realised you can upload better quality pics, takes a while but the difference is noticeable!


----------



## scoobymad

My mate thought i had been to the top gear studio and got a photo of an ek9 :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Just a very quick mess about  my fish car lol


----------



## alan_mcc

you get ek9's in this  finally a real vtec. will be buying this asap.


----------



## stevobeavo

Some of mine


----------



## backzilla

you can get a gmc syclone. whooohoo


----------



## scoobymad

Tom_the_great said:


> Just a very quick mess about  my fish car lol


That is awesome!!!


----------



## scoobymad

alan_mcc said:


> you get ek9's in this  finally a real vtec. will be buying this asap.


Sounds awesome when the vtec kicks in,i just cruise


----------



## scoobymad




----------



## Tom_the_great

scoobymad said:


> That is awesome!!!


haha i thought i would get an achivement for making some so i did it and the car was basic  there on the storefront for 10k if your interested  again just to see if anyone would ever buy them  just search fish


----------



## Tom_the_great

scoobymad said:


>


Love that you make it?


----------



## Adrian Convery

alan_mcc said:


> you get ek9's in this  finally a real vtec. will be buying this asap.


Yes and there is now a proper vtec changeover, you can really hear the noise when it does changeover! I can't wait to get it and make a DC5 like my own!


----------



## dew1911

I think they've been messing with the physics in this one as it seems a lot easier to roll a car all of a sudden...










Who threw that?









Whoops









And trying out my usual racing colours on something a bit older and rare


----------



## Pandy

Stevo that Scud looks :argie:

I noticed the cars flip easy, was on Infineon earlier and the F340 in front outbroke himself and hit a kink and went flying :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Can't wait to get a hold of this.... Looks epic


----------



## Lloyd71

Both have been edited:


















​


----------



## Pandy

A couple of mine straight from the game:



























​


----------



## John74

My latest project on a shake down run , can you tell what it is yet :lol:


----------



## admg1

looking good so far John :thumb:
How do you get the pictures on here.


----------



## John74

Get signed up on forzamotorsport.net and when you take pictures you will find them on the " my forza " section of the site , use pic URL and up load to a picture hosting site.


----------



## admg1

Cheers John :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

can feel another 360 calling :doublesho


----------



## dew1911

My GT2 Class M3, in my own Racing colours.


----------



## admg1

Here's a couple of my Thorney batmobile, ready for the btcc races 




I also had a little accident on the top gear test track :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Pandy said:


> Stevo that Scud looks :argie:


Cheers mate heres another one



And a few more


----------



## Lloyd71

Dannbodge said:


> Honestly the detail isn't as "deep" as in gt5. Imo gt5 is much better for photomode and premium models.


Of which there are still only 200. The other 800 are **** poor PS2 models with completely black 2d interiors. AWESOME.


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## John74

I think the Range Rovers center of gravity might be a little higher than im used to :lol:


----------



## buckas

Might have to get this along with BF3, haven't used my 360 since last Xmas :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

would have been buying this but im thinking of moving soon and leaving the 360 at home for dad and brother.


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## Guest

A couple of the cars I have


----------



## RandomlySet

Really can't wait to get this! Was gonna buy it today, then SWMBO remembered that her brother got a new job (a few months ago). He's a manager of a company who supplies games, dvds, cds etc to Morrisons, Tescos etc.... Staff Discount FTW! 

Pictures look epic BTW!


----------



## RandomlySet

stevobeavo: great pictures there! They look SOOOO real!


----------



## gally

http://www.cliosport.net/forum/show...fical-Forza-4-photo-thread-**&highlight=forza


----------



## -Kev-

that civic needs tyre dressing!


----------



## RandomlySet

Whooooooooooooooo................. I now have my copy


----------



## CleanYourCar

Some seriously impressive action shots on here.

Have a thought though for Dave (my trusty assistant). He got his limited edition copy last week, was 3 games in when he accidentaly knocked his xbox whilst it was running and it ate his disc! As you can imagine he's not a happy bunny at the moment.


----------



## alan_mcc

Ah, he ringed it  did that to Read Dead Redemption after owning it for literally a few hours. Was gutted.


----------



## CleanYourCar

alan_mcc said:


> Ah, he ringed it  did that to Read Dead Redemption after owning it for literally a few hours. Was gutted.


Yeah he said it left a perfect ring. Gutted!!


----------



## alan_mcc

Was it on it's side or sat down flat? Mine was on it's side, and my sister slammed the front door which had enough force to top it over (I was upstairs!!!)


----------



## TIODGE

Machine polish it lol. Happened to my mw2.


----------



## Lloyd71

Click any image to enlarge it

Oh, and my new BMW:








​


----------



## RandomlySet

Realised last night that my vinyl groups have been transferred over, so decided to whack some of my detailing ones onto my ginger fox to show you guys




























Not the greatest pics, and the logos were all slapped on just to show you them all. If anyone wants any, just shout


----------



## TubbyTwo

CupraElliott said:


> A flame? Looks like a laser!
> 
> Sorry but these pictures arent a touch on GT5! And no thats not Playstation or GT5 snobbery, I rarely play the game, just my two pence.


Difference is we didnt have to wait years and years and years for Forza to be released, only to find out its not actually that great :lol::lol:


----------



## EAN8

available in the storefront for 3,000cr description detailing world


































try and name the 2 logos on the back

and there is a swissvax logo on the roof


----------



## stevobeavo

CleanYourCar said:


> Some seriously impressive action shots on here.
> 
> Have a thought though for Dave (my trusty assistant). He got his limited edition copy last week, was 3 games in when he accidentaly knocked his xbox whilst it was running and it ate his disc! As you can imagine he's not a happy bunny at the moment.


Tell him to install it to the HDD. I ringed forza 3 but as it was installed it only has to spin the disc up and recognise that it is forza 3.



-Mat- said:


> stevobeavo: great pictures there! They look SOOOO real!


Cheers mate :thumb:

More pictures 









:lol:


----------



## Alex_225




----------



## RandomlySet

for some reason im unable to share this car (it says car locked - wonder if it has anything to do with downloaded vinyl groups)


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## RandomlySet

Here's a couple more i did this afternoon.


----------



## mikey2uk

Turkleton said:


>


Where the hell is that in the game??


----------



## stevobeavo

mikey2uk said:


> Where the hell is that in the game??


that stupid autovista thing, Do half the challenges you unclock somem big old car, do them all to get the wrathog. Cant drive either in the game though


----------



## stevobeavo

RWD GTR for the win


----------



## Pandy

GTO by Pandy100, on Flickr


Truck by Pandy100, on Flickr


Russ's Golf by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## CraigQQ

CleanYourCar said:


> Some seriously impressive action shots on here.
> 
> Have a thought though for Dave (my trusty assistant). He got his limited edition copy last week, was 3 games in when he accidentaly knocked his xbox whilst it was running and it ate his disc! As you can imagine he's not a happy bunny at the moment.


I done this with the first ever game I got for my 360.. project gotham racing.. 
was gutted... it wouldn't play at all..

so I grabbed some Tcut(this was back before detailing world lol) and polished most of the scratch out, result being that I could play everything except one track in japan :lol:
worth a try.. we don't all have a HDD big enough to install it on to lol.. my xbox is ancient now.. 20gig HDD, dont use it much


----------



## scoobymad




----------



## Beancounter

CraigQQ said:


> .. we don't all have a HDD big enough to install it on to lol.. my xbox is ancient now.. 20gig HDD, dont use it much


Sorry, a complete luddite here.
My son has an eggbox 360, so how do you install games onto the HDD ?
Also, how do you get these pictures. Any sites with tutorials that I can check out ?

TIA


----------



## TubbyTwo

Beancounter said:


> Sorry, a complete luddite here.
> My son has an eggbox 360, so how do you install games onto the HDD ?
> Also, how do you get these pictures. Any sites with tutorials that I can check out ?
> 
> TIA


one of these?


----------



## Beancounter

TubbyTwo said:


> one of these?


:thumb:

.....but how do you do these things ?


----------



## anthonyh90

when you take a picture on the game it automatically uploads it onto forzamotorsport.net you just log in using your xboxlive details and get the pics from there. for installing the games see this link http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-360/how-to/manage-game-library


----------



## stevobeavo

It doesnt ypload automatically, You can choose to save the photo to your storefront. A max of 18 photos can be uploaded until you need to delete old ones to make room for new ones.

The you log into forza 4with you live account and go to my forza. Or you can just search for your live account name and download them.

Then you upload to a photo site like photobucket or flickr.


----------



## Beancounter

Thank you very much chaps, I shall have a read and try that out at the weekend for him :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Got a bit of Auction fever and managed to win this for about 320k (But considering it was 1,200,000 from the main sales, not too bad) I've upgraded from the M3 Touring car to this...


















































































Driving on the limit


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## Pandy

I noticed the other day that sometimes the driver sits in a 'woman' position, right up to the windscreen as per the NSX pics


----------



## Pandy

BMW M1 Drift by Pandy100, on Flickr


BMW M5 Stanced by Pandy100, on Flickr


Ferrari 458 Flame by Pandy100, on Flickr


VIP Style by Pandy100, on Flickr


VIP Drift by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## stevobeavo

A few of a mate and me


----------



## Supermega




----------



## Alex_225




----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## robertdon777

stevobeavo: epic photo's

The Jag & RS6 pics are amazing - Rear of the F40 under the bridge is a piece of Art


----------



## stevobeavo

robertdon777 said:


> stevobeavo: epic photo's
> 
> The Jag & RS6 pics are amazing - Rear of the F40 under the bridge is a piece of Art


thanks mate :thumb:






And a few slammed shots


----------



## impster

2 of mine - for sale in the storefront (5000 each)- gamertag= Hillmanimpster...

Saab:









Sierra:


----------



## Maggi200

Only started making my own beasts since getting into drifitng online. Good fun even if this was possibly one of the worst starting points :lol: took a while to stop spinning every corner :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

A lot of these images look more like real-life than from a game! :doublesho

And some of the machine's you've designed are just lovely :argie::thumb:


----------



## Supermega




----------



## Bratwurst

Is this 'in-game' footage, or what you would see when you replay a race?


----------



## Supermega

Pretty much, the camera adds a slow shutter to give the blur, but yes it's all pretty detailed. These shots were taken just after they had been modded at le mans... Hence the vw airborne down the mulsanne straight


----------



## dew1911

How've people done the 2 cars together shots? I was trying to but unable to get a replay off a 2 player race.


----------



## withoutabix




----------



## impster

Another one available from my storefront for 5000 credits: Gamertag: Hillmanimpster


----------



## stevobeavo

And my new unicorn car


----------



## Adrian Convery

Drifting YO


----------



## impster

On my storefront now! 5000 credits (gamertag: Hillmanimpster)


----------



## John74

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Very nice indeed Impster, will check your store front for designs next time I get on!


----------



## Alex_225

Couple of pictures of my latest Forza purchases -


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## alan_mcc

want want want want want this game.


----------



## -Kev-

you and me both Al


----------



## alan_mcc

I drove over 20 miles to get it tonight but I didn't have enough. Tesco are selling it new at £27.97, I originally intended to get it from Gamestation pre-owned but they had no stock. Traded 4 of my 360 games in there and only got £11. Couldn't believe it.

Borrowing it from a pal for half an hour will have to do :wall: :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ

ive got it.. just its 400 miles away, along with my xbox, all my games and my TV :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Reckon if I pop down to your mums on the train she'll let me borrow it?
Only 180 miles each way.

:lol:


----------



## Dizzle77

alan_mcc said:


> I drove over 20 miles to get it tonight but I didn't have enough. Tesco are selling it new at £27.97, I originally intended to get it from Gamestation pre-owned but they had no stock. Traded 4 of my 360 games in there and only got £11. Couldn't believe it.
> 
> Borrowing it from a pal for half an hour will have to do :wall: :wall:


just had a quick look on ebay and this guy is doing is brand new for £26 all in.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forza-Mot...o_Games_JS&hash=item53ea82cca1#ht_1476wt_1144

I'm really impressed with these photos. I'm a PS3 owner and recently bought GT5. I don't think the graphics on GT5 are as good, but then again I also don't have a tv capable of full 1080P, so maybe that's why.

Saying that though, i do think that my next console will be an XBOX. Will probably wait for the next one to be released first though.


----------



## Deano

Dizzle77 said:


> just had a quick look on ebay and this guy is doing is brand new for £26 all in.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forza-Mot...o_Games_JS&hash=item53ea82cca1#ht_1476wt_1144
> 
> I'm really impressed with these photos. I'm a PS3 owner and recently bought GT5. I don't think the graphics on GT5 are as good, but then again I also don't have a tv capable of full 1080P, so maybe that's why.
> 
> Saying that though, i do think that my next console will be an XBOX. Will probably *wait for the next one to be released first though*.


you'll have a wait I think buddy. rumour is 2015 earliest.


----------



## Dizzle77

Deano said:


> you'll have a wait I think buddy. rumour is 2015 earliest.


That's fine. I'm in no rush :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## Joeya

Hey anyone able to help me out, been trying to upload my photos but I can't seem to find them online.

I've taken the picture in game and selected the 8MP option and clicked to upload online (not the storefront) it takes around 5 mins for the picture to be uploaded then it says that it all worked.

I go onto forzamotorsport.net and log in and the photos are not there! At the My Forza bit it just says no photo in your gallery. Now at the top right of the site it says that I'm on the united states version, I swapped this to the uk one and it doesn't seem to recognise my profile and it just asks if I want to pre order the game.

Any ideas?


----------



## impster

Same problem here. Just done a nice design for a Pug 107 and wanted to share it with the world, alas, I have neither no galleries nor achievements to share on my profile as from this morning...


----------



## impster

New one i made the other day which has turned out ok i reckon. Draws inspiration from the 'Triple C' race and rally cars of the late 60's and 70s, - cars that were sponsored by the 'Cars & Car Conversions' tuning magazine in the UK.

Available for 5K credits from my storefront - gamertag = HillmanImpster


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## impster

Ford RS500 Sierra Cosworth with a design that's another tribute to the 1st Colin McRae 'works' Ford Focus WRC. Available for 5000 credits: Gamertag: HillmanImpster


----------



## alan_mcc

Anyone got any pictures of the mk2 escort?

:thumb:


----------



## impster

Here you go:


----------



## impster

Sorry, couldn't resist doing another Ford/McRae tribute car.










I'll stop now, honest...


----------



## impster

Just finished this one - a copy of the incredible Ford Escort Mk2 built by West Wales Rally Spares, competing in the 'national rally' section of the 2011 Wales Rally GB.

This has taken me a fair bit of time, but I think it looks pretty good. Search for my storefront to buy it. Gamertag: hillmanimpster
Search Tags: west wales rally spares


----------



## alan_mcc

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## backzilla

couple i did of my truck!


----------



## Frenchy0204

Hey guys. Despite the fact that my Storefront was completely ruined by trolls lately, I have decided NOT to let it get to me. As a result, I have decided to carry on making paintjobs for FM4, even if the trolls come back and ruin my storefront again. 

First up is a JDM EK9 Civic. It doesn't show up too much in the pictures, but I have gave it carbon fibre trim/bonnet/boot/roof/lip kit and some JDM stickers. Looks great, and will do other colours on request. 










Next up is my Reyland paintjob grafted onto the Mk1 Ford Focus. Simple enough paintjob, but looks nice and now means you can have the full set of Reyland cars in FM4. 










This one is similiar to one I made in FM3, which was very popular and even became the highest rated paintjob for the XKR-S and XFR! It's a replica of Jaguars R1 F1 car used in the 2000 season.










This last one is one that I am very proud of. It's took me around 20 hours in total, with everything being made by myself. It's a 100% exact replica of the 2003 Castrol WRC Focus, as driven by Markko Martin and Michael Park in the "Rallye De France".




























And of course, this is what a WRC car is made to do...












Thank you for reading. All these paintjob are available for FREE on my storefront. Just simply search for my gamertag "cossieburn". I hope you enjoy seeing my paintjobs as much as I enjoyed making them. 

Regards,
Nathan

EDIT: Oh btw, I have since added hood pins to the bonnet and boot of the WRC Focus since taking those photos. Make sure to check it out!


----------



## Turkleton

Went Fast and Furious'y :lol:


----------



## buckas

impster said:


> Just finished this one - a copy of the incredible Ford Escort Mk2 built by West Wales Rally Spares, competing in the 'national rally' section of the 2011 Wales Rally GB.
> 
> This has taken me a fair bit of time, but I think it looks pretty good. Search for my storefront to buy it. Gamertag: hillmanimpster
> Search Tags: west wales rally spares


Great stuff on the livery - shot this car loads at local events :thumb:


----------



## impster

Added some more (ported over from Forza 3 - just worked out how to bring my F3 cars into F4)

2 'homages' to a car that sadly for me isn't on Forza. The humble Hillman Imp, a car that did pretty well in the 60's and 70's clubman rally scene, and a car that won the British Saloon Car championship many times in the early 1970s. The most similar car to the Imp (in my opinion) in Forza is the Abarth (Fiat) 131. Itself a good car to thrash round the tracks, so these 2 are tributes/homages to Imps that I've done:

Hartwell Imp livery on a Fiat Abarth 131: (Hartwell was a Bournemouth based tuning company that were famous for their work on tuning the sub 1,000cc Imps. This is a tribute to the Hartwell Imp driven by Ray Payne in the early 70s. Orange and White were a firm 'Hartwell Imp' colour scheme.



















George Bevan Imp livery on a Fiat Abarth 131: George Bevan was 'the' tuning guru for imps. His little car won the Saloon car championship outright 3 times in the early 70s. His 'headquarters' was a garden shed where he built his bulletproof highly tuned engines.



















Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## O`Neil

I`m lovin` your rally stuff Impster, thw WWRS Escort is mint :thumb:


----------



## Guest

oops didn't mean to thanks that post o'neil, i missed the quote button lol


O`Neil said:


> I`m lovin` your rally stuff Impster, thw WWRS Escort is mint :thumb:


+1 I'm going to need to get my ass in gear and get xbox live to get this update


----------



## O`Neil

I could do with somebodys help please, I`m not much cop with technology so here goes . . 

I bought Impsters West Wales Rally Spares Escort in the Forza Marketpalce, I managed that bit alright, now what do I do? I can`t find it anywhere, where in the games menu should I be looking?

Thanks


----------



## O`Neil

Update, I`ve found the WWRS Escort design, now how do I apply it to my own Escort?


----------



## RandomlySet

impster said:


> Added some more (ported over from Forza 3 - just worked out how to bring my F3 cars into F4)


Can you bring ALL FM3 cars to FM4? When I first got the game, it bought a few over (about 10). Wish I had them all brought over


----------



## impster

Seeing as we've won 2 games from 2, i've added 2 versions of the WRU logo to my storefront. Also somewhere is the IRFU logo as well.


----------



## impster

O`Neil said:


> Update, I`ve found the WWRS Escort design, now how do I apply it to my own Escort?


You need to have the Mk2 Escort RS1800 obviously (think it was in the December car pack?).

Select that car, and click on 'paint' (or something). Then, select 'my designs' and click on the design. Et voila, you're done.

Impster


----------



## O`Neil

I have the Escort, I`ll have another go later. I`m obviously not doing something right . . 


something simple I guess 


Edit to add: Sorted, thanks. I was going about it completly wrong.


----------



## Skodaw

My rather lame first attempt!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Lame?

It's bloody gorgeous!!


----------



## Skodaw

wee_green_mini said:


> Lame?
> 
> It's bloody gorgeous!!


Thanks, didnt want to go OTT with it - it does go quite well though :driver:


----------



## Skodaw

Latest one for your viewing pleasure, although still a work in progress


----------



## Big T

Just a couple of mine, for some reason a whole load of mine have been deleted










































Feel like I'm going to be forced to buy credits so I can get the MkII Escort and the Audi Sport Quattro.....they're just too damn gorgeous

Tony


----------



## stevobeavo

Few quick photos. mainly getting a feel for the settings for the DW BTCC on sunday round laguna seca

Just like the golf


----------



## stevobeavo

Bit over exposed


----------



## stevobeavo

Been trying something different out with my style


----------



## Deano

just wow at some of these! I remember buying this and being chuffed to bits!


----------



## RandomlySet

Now that's going back Deano!


----------



## Deano

I know i'm late to the party (only got it yesterday) but i cant believe how much Forza 4 has improved from 3. so much more fun. Love my little tuned VW fox. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Think everyone has pimped the Fox up 

BTW: Do you want me to send you the Las Faces vinyl over?


----------



## Deano

yeah please mate. cheers. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

will send later

You joining up guys later? We'll be on at 8 for the BTCC,..... Feel free to join in the races afterwards for a laugh


----------



## tom_sri

just got the game, any freebes going?!


----------



## stevobeavo

tom_sri said:


> just got the game, any freebes going?!


How you mean freebes mate?


----------



## Deano

couple of mine. only had the game a day so be kind. :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

for your first attempt thats pretty good mate. Also try using a flickr account to upload the pictures, they give better quality (use the 640xWhatever to paste to forums)


----------



## Deano

the MIB was from the storefront I can't take credit for that.


----------



## stevobeavo

Deano said:


> the MIB was from the storefront I can't take credit for that.


Was talking about the photo lol. I don't have the skill or patients for doing things like that. But upload the same picture to Flickr and see the difference.


----------



## Deano

merc by deanodw, on Flickr


vette by deanodw, on Flickr

sorry for the double post. just trying the flickr account.


----------



## stevobeavo

Much better with flickr, No washed out look anymore. Lots more colour and a sharper image. Shows the true picture how it appears on your TV :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

jesus.... never noticed the host you use makes a difference


----------



## Deano

mad isnt it. and with flickr you can just select what code you want to copy for the res without resizing like you have to do with photobucket.


----------



## Deano

tuned fox. awesome fun.



791 bhp R50 touareg with nearly 1k ib of torque. hideous though and drives like a pig.


----------



## Big T

Must purchase the March pack.......

Forza.......









My old baby.....


----------



## stevobeavo

IMO the only car worth getting in this pack


----------



## Scrim-1-

This car pack isn't available on mine not sure why tho.


----------



## Deano




----------



## Deano

plato has nothing on me :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Och I do that going to work in the morning :devil: 

:lol:


----------



## stevobeavo

Some camera seting im trying for the DW BTCC race this sunday





Bit of douting in the pits


And Lift off over steer


----------



## Pandy

I want a 1M, anyone want to gift me one in return for another car?

That Clio is lovely, may have to purchase the DLC


----------



## Alex_225

Thought I'd have my own RenaultSport Clio 200.R!


----------



## stevobeavo




----------



## impster

My latest forza car. Needs a new sill, some rust remedy on the arches, and front wing resprayed. Otherwise, it's in good condition. Even has it's original pressed steel rear numberplate and stainless steel fuel filler cap. Bargain!


----------



## Dannbodge

A few of a car used for a racing league I'm part of:


----------



## Danno1975

My best lap time to date 1:51:616(forza newbie) Maple Valley


----------



## Danno1975

1:42:535


----------



## alan_mcc

AE86.... yo


----------



## m411mtf

Bumping a thread, but got the came today  One of my "Basic" first cars  Modified quite a bit already, 250bhp iirc 


















Also got a Fiesta


----------



## impster

Not been on in a long time, here's 2 I made recently (in my storefront if you want them):



















gamertag: hillmanimpster


----------



## Alex_225

Didn't see a Forza Horizon picture thread so thought I'd bung these in here!


----------

